# Food Safety News Mon 6/29/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jun 29, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 6/29/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Cook your compost to the same temperature as your burgers*
By Guest Contributor on Jun 29, 2020 12:05 am Opinion Editor’s note: Each Spring, attorneys Bill Marler and Denis Stearns teach a Food Safety Litigation course in the LL.M. Program in Agricultural and Food Law at the University of Arkansas School of Law. This specialized program for attorneys brings together those who are interested in our food system, from farm to table. As a... Continue Reading


*Video records showed issues at diner linked to Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Jun 29, 2020 12:03 am Surveillance camera recordings helped identify lapses during food preparation and poor sanitation as part of a Salmonella outbreak in Taiwan in 2018, according to researchers. In late April 2018, a salmonellosis outbreak among customers of a restaurant was reported to the Taiwan Centers for Disease Control. Researchers identified 47 patients, including 16 who tested positive... Continue Reading


*Pilgrim’s Pride recalls chicken nuggets because of rubber bits*
By News Desk on Jun 29, 2020 12:01 am Following a consumer complaint, Pilgrim’s Pride Corp. initiated a recall of almost 60,000 pounds of chicken nuggets from retailers in four states. Although retailers are being instructed to pull the frozen chicken nuggets, there is concern about nuggets consumers may have already purchased, according to a recall notice posted by the USDA’s Food Safety and... Continue Reading


----------

